# Juuma block plane



## jorgoz (9 Jan 2010)

I know it's a longshot, but would anyone have any feedback on the Juuma block plane sold by Fine tools in Germany ?

Juuma block plane can be found in the middle of the page.
http://www.fine-tools.com/einhand.htm


----------



## woodbloke (9 Jan 2010)

No info on this one, but fwiw, it looks almost identical to the new range that Matthew has just started to stock at Workshop Heaven...and priced about the same as well - Rob


----------



## jorgoz (9 Jan 2010)

Thanks, i just spotted the Quangsheng Block Plane at workshop heaven. 

Any users of this block plane on the board and who would like to comment ?


----------



## pedder (9 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":33kxnoeu said:


> No info on this one, but fwiw, it looks almost identical to the new range that Matthew has just started to stock at Workshop Heaven...and priced about the same as well - Rob


 
Hi 

I was in Berlin in december and had a chance to watch the plane. The Juuma #4 has few but important differences to the other planes: The frog is made of a heavier metal and the handles are made of bubinga. 

My impression of the plane was quite good but than I watched at the Kunz plus. That plane has some very nice features! 

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## Modernist (9 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":3ia3tpdj said:


> Thanks, i just spotted the Quangsheng Block Plane at workshop heaven.
> 
> Any users of this block plane on the board and who would like to comment ?



I did a review of it last week. There is a link in the hand tools section here over to the review on WoodworkUK

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=38092


----------



## jorgoz (10 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the link.

How's the adjustment mechanism ? Are you able to make finer adjustments or is it still quite coarse ?


----------



## Modernist (10 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":22haez37 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> How's the adjustment mechanism ? Are you able to make finer adjustments or is it still quite coarse ?



Well it hasn't got any finer but now I've given it a fair bit of use it's smoothed off a little and is usable. I would still prefer a finer thread but you can't complain at the price.


----------



## OldSchoolTools (10 Jan 2010)

Yes it seems to be a good price, but have you ever tried the Stanley, Record or Seargant nuckle planes? all of these could be bought from a second hand tool dealer for around £25? and seem to be the same profile as to your German counterpart.
albeit I can not comment on the German plane as have never held one

Gary


----------

